# Beibehaltungsgenehmigung (BBG)



## annasmum (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum. I have a question regarding the Beibehaltungsgenehmigung (BBG) (petition to keep nationality?). I have a Greencard and live in the US. I applied for naturalization a few months ago and am currently waiting for my interview. I just found out about the BBG and the possibility of keeping my German nationality. My question was whether that would negatively impact my naturalization petition. One of the points in that petition is that I denounce allegiance to any other foreign country. Has anyone been through the process?

TIA

Dana


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The BBG shouldn't affect your naturalization application other than the fact that normally Germany won't allow you to retain your German citizenship if you take on another one. The US officials are aware of this and may ask you what you plan to do if the BBG request is refused.

I have a friend currently going the other direction (trying to take German nationality) and she has found that you need to be able to show serious hardship in order to get permission to keep your original nationality - even in the face of stiff fees (in the case of the US) to renounce.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

